# Peptide science company



## Troydtw (Dec 1, 2021)

Has anyone personally used cjc1295 from peptide science or any peptides from them?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 1, 2021)

Ive used their BPC-157 a couple of times. Stuff was legit. (That I got). Cant speak to everything they sell, or every batch. But the stuff I got worked well w/ knee and shoulder injuries as far as healing is concerned. The minute I brought in the BPC after suffering for 6+ months, this stuff sped up healing in a big way...  I used Carl Lanores "SHR" code for a little money off...
=

*BPC-157 5mg*​BPC 157 5mg​2​$119.00​Subtotal​$119.00​Shipping & Handling​$15.00​Discount (SHR)​-$11.90​*Grand Total*​*$122.10*​


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Ive used their BPC-157 a couple of times. Stuff was legit. (That I got). Cant speak to everything they sell, or every batch. But the stuff I got worked well w/ knee and shoulder injuries as far as healing is concerned. The minute I brought in the BPC after suffering for 6+ months, this stuff sped up healing in a big way...  I used Carl Lanores "SHR" code for a little money off...
> =
> 
> *BPC-157 5mg*​BPC 157 5mg​2​$119.00​Subtotal​$119.00​Shipping & Handling​$15.00​Discount (SHR)​-$11.90​*Grand Total*​*$122.10*​


For that cost it better be good.  I just got some BPC from science.bio- If it doesn't work well, I may try these guys.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

Might look into the BPC157/TB500 blend. I'd read it's better than just the BPC157.

I never used that blend, but had used some BP157. It helped in some areas (knee), but not others (shoulders, elbows, wrists).


----------



## Eviltech72 (Jul 2, 2022)

Geezer said:


> Might look into the BPC157/TB500 blend. I'd read it's better than just the BPC157.
> 
> I never used that blend, but had used some BP157. It helped in some areas (knee), but not others (shoulders, elbows, wrists).


yes for injuries and ligaments,  tendons TB500 is actually better. The BPC157 go well together. Good luck.


----------



## GSgator (Jul 2, 2022)

Troydtw said:


> Has anyone personally used cjc1295 from peptide science or any peptides from them?


……edit didn’t look at date lol.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 2, 2022)

Yes, best that exists but payment options suck


----------



## Yano (Jul 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> For that cost it better be good.  I just got some BPC from science.bio- If it doesn't work well, I may try these guys.


Oh that's good to know I thought they did away with all that back at the first of the year and moved away from peptides and such , I'll have to go look. I had been browsing over at Swiss Chems.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> Oh that's good to know I thought they did away with all that back at the first of the year and moved away from peptides and such , I'll have to go look. I had been browsing over at Swiss Chems.


Not sure if they restocked. Last time I checked the site they were out of a lot and the stuff they did have I was not interested in it.


----------



## GSgator (Jul 2, 2022)

Looks like they added a 10mg version of BPC157 for 100 bucks. I’ve used at least a dozen bottles of there 5mg bottles


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 2, 2022)

Any testing on any their products


----------



## GSgator (Jul 2, 2022)

Unfortunately I haven’t seen any I’ve been rolling the dice .


----------



## Alex001wong (Jul 7, 2022)

I didn't buy from them. But I have used cjc 1295 from other company.


Troydtw said:


> Has anyone personally used cjc1295 from peptide science or any peptides from them?I


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 14, 2022)

ursalacim said:


> I used CJC 1295 when I only started practicing calisthenics and needed a lot of support. This peptide mixed with Ipamorelin is a great mixture that can enhance endurance and help grow body mass.


Help bodymass grow?


----------



## Charger69 (Jul 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Any testing on any their products



Bingo- telltale signs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

